

Seed – The Phone That Grows - danboarder
http://www.seedphone.com/

======
otoburb
The combination of repetitive use of the word "docks" and visuals at 1:55
reminded me of Superman scenes (with Christopher Reeve) involving the
activation of Krypton memory crystals.

